# CC Ecosse August Ride



## eldudino (22 Jul 2010)

Nobody's started a topic yet so I thought I'd get in there and put down some times/places.

Weekends are precious to me so I'd prefer something closer to home, perhaps the Loch Venacher/Katrine route or Techmech's Perth route again (inc. scampi lunch, natch).

Do we have any advances on that? Or perhaps a run round Fife, can Jane/HlaB/Satan's Budgie help out there?

Here's a doodle poll giving available dates. I'll add a poll once we get a few routes sorted.


----------



## HJ (22 Jul 2010)

Ah, good, someone cracked at last...


----------



## Telemark (22 Jul 2010)

hehe ... I was about to give in ... 

Well done Eldudino! Any of these route would be great; we COULD add a new option which takes in some of the easier (& quieter) Ochil Hills roads, or some sort of "Round the Forth/2 Bridges" route. I haven't done either, but know other Ecossers cycle round these places regularly ..
just an idea.

Much as I enjoyed the Perth route last year, the trouble (for those relying on trains) is that you need to reserve bike spaces, which is tricky during the holiday season, especially at weekends. We tried to get to Aviemore a few weeks ago, no chance! And I have heard nightmare stories from colleagues who HAD booked spaces and were refused boarding, as someone else (without reservations) had already taken their spaces (Edinburgh/Inverness line). Whereas the Stirling/Glasgow&SPT/Fife Circle trains are just "hop-on", and if you can't get on one train, there'll be another one soon after...

Looking forward , hope I can make the chosen date ...

T


----------



## sleekitcollie (22 Jul 2010)

Just a wee thought. I'm taking part it a jogle on a 7 seater bike . The 2 legs I'm doing r Friday 6th aug braemar - Dundee and nxt day sat 7th aug from Dundee to Edinburgh . It's for cancer research uk . They r still looking for riders to take part in various legs ( these 2 as well ) so if any of u fancy it visit www.cobiuk.com for more info and route details . But if any of u would like to "escort" us along any part of the route it might make a nice run and fun . 
Just a wee thought . Ps it's an amazing lookin machine have a look


----------



## Jane Smart (22 Jul 2010)

Hope I can make the next ride out, looking good on the poll so far, but depends where it is.. .. .. 

no pressure like


----------



## MrRidley (22 Jul 2010)

I'd much prefer somewhere more central, Stirling or Dunblane, Embra, easier to get to from Weegieland.


----------



## kfinlay (22 Jul 2010)

I'm easy on the location but will see how I get on in the coming few weeks as a bit of a crash at Glentress 2 weeks ago and I'm still far from being okay. after a jump I crashed and landed on my side hitting my hip shoulder and head - helmet has large crack and dent on the side from a rock that would have cracked my skull behind my ear - thank goodness for Bell helmets! Got back up after a few mins of seeing stars and kept on riding although in some pain - couldn't let my son down as he had been so looking forward to it. By the time I got back home I could hardly walk. Next 3 days, lots of pain and unable to walk. Tomorrow will have a wee ride around Loch Lomond on my bike to try and loosen myself up a bit and get back to light weight training. Will be fine just taking longer to get over things being an old git.


----------



## eldudino (22 Jul 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> no pressure like



You're not giving us much to work with, Jane!


----------



## Jane Smart (22 Jul 2010)

eldudino said:


> You're not giving us much to work with, Jane!



Well anywhere I can either drive to ( Fife ) or cycle to ( fairly local 'ish 20 mile radious )

;-) 

work on that? lol


----------



## Seamab (22 Jul 2010)

I'm not available in August at all.

Away on holidays on the first 2 weekends, then the Pitlochry 200K audax followed the next weekend by the Ken Laidlaw and possibly another audax on the last weekend of August.

I'm planning a biggish ride this Sunday out Comrie, Crieff, Perth way if anyone is interested? Not got down to the fine detail of an actual route yet


----------



## eldudino (23 Jul 2010)

Seamab said:


> I'm planning a biggish ride this Sunday out Comrie, Crieff, Perth way if anyone is interested? Not got down to the fine detail of an actual route yet



Can't join you, I'm afraid; family event down in North Yorks = no cycling for me this weekend.


----------



## HJ (23 Jul 2010)

It is looking like the first and last weekends are best, so we could do two rides...


----------



## HJ (23 Jul 2010)

So what's the route then??


----------



## eldudino (23 Jul 2010)

HJ said:


> So what's the route then??



I'll let you guys decide, up at 5am tomorrow and away for the weekend!


----------



## HJ (23 Jul 2010)

You as well? We are doing that too...


----------



## eldudino (26 Jul 2010)

Here's one for you all.... 

How many CC Ecosseers does it take to decide on a route and date for a CC Ecosse ride? Anybody?


----------



## scook94 (26 Jul 2010)

eldudino said:


> Here's one for you all....
> 
> How many CC Ecosseers does it take to decide on a route and date for a CC Ecosse ride? Anybody?



Usually only one! i.e. the person who started the thread! So get a MOVE on!


----------



## eldudino (26 Jul 2010)

scook94 said:


> Usually only one! i.e. the person who started the thread! So get a MOVE on!



Well there's normally a lot of discussion on the topic!


----------



## eldudino (26 Jul 2010)

As it's up to me, details are as follows:

*Date: *Sunday 29th August

*Route: *Stirling, Carron Valley, Kippen (tea stop), Doune, Dunblane, Bridge of Allan to Corrieri's cafe for lunch/cake/Peroni!

The route, as provided by Scook94, is here.


----------



## HLaB (26 Jul 2010)

Seamab said:


> I'm not available in August at all.
> 
> Away on holidays on the first 2 weekends, then the Pitlochry 200K audax followed the next weekend by the Ken Laidlaw and possibly another audax on the last weekend of August.
> 
> I'm planning a biggish ride this Sunday out Comrie, Crieff, Perth way if anyone is interested? Not got down to the fine detail of an actual route yet



I forgot you were up in Crieff I headed up that way by Glen Devon/ Glen Eagles and back via Dunning Glen (the easier hill ;-) ) it turned out great weather, a bit blowy sometimes though in the Glens; I had a headwind in all 3 despite them going in completely different directions. I decided it was so nice and was a bit sick unpredictable of the wind and opted for a predictable head wind and headed west to Bridge of Allan, in the knowledge that I'd get blown home 

For all the times I've been up Law hill, that's the first time I've done it from the east; got to wood at the top of the village when I found out they drive on the right in Clackmannanshire, makes me glad I'm a slow descender


----------



## Seamab (26 Jul 2010)

HLaB said:


> I forgot you were up in Crieff I headed up that way by Glen Devon/ Glen Eagles and back via Dunning Glen (the easier hill ;-) ) it turned out great weather, a bit blowy sometimes though in the Glens; I had a headwind in all 3 despite them going in completely different directions. I decided it was so nice and was a bit sick unpredictable of the wind and opted for a predictable head wind and headed west to Bridge of Allan, in the knowledge that I'd get blown home
> 
> For all the times I've been up Law hill, that's the first time I've done it from the east; got to wood at the top of the village when I found out they drive on the right in Clackmannanshire, makes me glad I'm a slow descender



I went out on this route yesterday Auchterarder loop
There was a bad westerly headwind going down Gleneagles and coming back from Perth to Auchterarder. The minor roads between Crieff and Perth are great for cycling - good surfaces and low on traffic. Great hamlet names too, like Findo Gask (i'm sure there is a band named after this one) and Fowlis Wester (nice 20% hill as well!). This would be good territory for a CC Ecosse ride. I had meant to return by Dunning Glen but was out of water by Auchterarder so had to detour into the town for supplies and decided just to keep going back via Gleneagles as i was tiring. This is the first ride of any length i've done in the last 2 months.

The Law Hill descent from the East is spoiled by much of it being through the town so you have to slow down - otherwise it would be very fast.


----------



## Seamab (26 Jul 2010)

eldudino said:


> As it's up to me, details are as follows:
> 
> *Date: *Sunday 29th August
> 
> ...



That looks like a nice route. You could always go over Sheriffmuir from Dunblane to Blairlogie to get to Corrieri's. The section of road down to Blairlogie Kirk has been resurfaced. The last time i did that bit i was being held up by a car who pulled over to let me past - that was a nice change


----------



## eldudino (26 Jul 2010)

Seamab said:


> That looks like a nice route. You could always go over Sheriffmuir from Dunblane to Blairlogie to get to Corrieri's. The section of road down to Blairlogie Kirk has been resurfaced. The last time i did that bit i was being held up by a car who pulled over to let me past - that was a nice change



Good idea, we could always split after Doune, those taking it easy can make their way to Corrieri's on the easier gradients with the faster folk going up Sherriffmuir, it would depend on how many people turn up and who wants to do it.


----------



## Coco (26 Jul 2010)

HLaB said:


> I forgot you were up in Crieff I headed up that way by Glen Devon/ Glen Eagles and back via Dunning Glen (the easier hill ;-) ) it turned out great weather, a bit blowy sometimes though in the Glens; I had a headwind in all 3 despite them going in completely different directions. I decided it was so nice and was a bit sick unpredictable of the wind and opted for a predictable head wind and headed west to Bridge of Allan, in the knowledge that I'd get blown home
> 
> For all the times I've been up Law hill, that's the first time I've done it from the east; got to wood at the top of the village when I found out they drive on the right in Clackmannanshire, makes me glad I'm a slow descender



That route just scared the bee-jeezus out of me!


----------



## HonestMan1910 (26 Jul 2010)

Hopefully be able to make this outing and give my new Merida 901-18 a showing off


----------



## kfinlay (26 Jul 2010)

I was up Auchterarder yesterday too - see attachment - did it clockwise after cycling out to Glenrothes to meet up. Easier route than yours Seamab - there was 8 of us from Leslie Bike shop in Glenrothes and we passed a lot of others so not sure if you maybe saw us. Considering my Glentress 'off', I was okay to start with but got pretty tired - legs were okay but my shoulder was sore and couldn't really pull or put weight on it. All the hills were done seated and with one hand pulling on the bars so the legs got a good workout even though there wasn't anything bad hillwise. All that sitting gave me a sore bum too! I didn't expect the run to be 70 miles but hey I got round. Seamab thats a good route for a run and good too if theres an alternative for those that prefer not to do the hills.

Anyways I should be fine for 29/8 as I've never cycled out that way before.


----------



## HLaB (26 Jul 2010)

Seamab said:


> I went out on this route yesterday Auchterarder loop
> There was a bad westerly headwind going down Gleneagles and coming back from Perth to Auchterarder. The minor roads between Crieff and Perth are great for cycling - good surfaces and low on traffic. Great hamlet names too, like Findo Gask (i'm sure there is a band named after this one) and Fowlis Wester (nice 20% hill as well!). This would be good territory for a CC Ecosse ride. I had meant to return by Dunning Glen but was out of water by Auchterarder so had to detour into the town for supplies and decided just to keep going back via Gleneagles as i was tiring. This is the first ride of any length i've done in the last 2 months.


B) I see you took the Old A85 (Perth-Crieff) I'd agree its a great road, brilliant surface almost no traffic.

I met a bloke who had cycled out from Perth, just east of Auchterarder and we had a good chat as far as Dunning he said the wind had been pretty hard; I had to agree 


> The Law Hill descent from the East is spoiled by much of it being through the town so you have to slow down - otherwise it would be very fast.



Yip, I think that's why I'd never done it before


----------



## HJ (27 Jul 2010)

Ahh, a nice flat run, nothing to scare the beginners then...


----------



## eldudino (27 Jul 2010)

HJ said:


> Ahh, a nice flat run, nothing to scare the beginners then...



Scook's suggestion - I thought it might be a bit off-putting though I did the route last year when I was unfit, 17+ stone and on my MTB and managed it fine. If anyone's put off, speak up and we'll do a flatter route?


----------



## HJ (27 Jul 2010)

I have had plenty of practice at getting beginners up the hills, it shouldn't be a problem 

Opps just bumped the thread again...


----------



## scook94 (27 Jul 2010)

HJ said:


> Ahh, a nice flat run, nothing to scare the beginners then...



I did it last year too when I was fat and unfit. It's certainly far easier than the route we did this month and IMO easier than the Tour de Falkirk we did last year.


----------



## Telemark (27 Jul 2010)

scook94 said:


> I did it last year too when I was fat and unfit. It's certainly far easier than the route we did this month and IMO easier than the Tour de Falkirk we did last year.



I've been along the first part of the route, to the end of the Carron reservoir, didn't find it too challenging (on my lovely Trek tank) ...
Looking forward to seeing the second part, have always wanted to go back and explore the Campsies some more, but been distracted towards the Lothians and Borders recently  . 

Good call Eldudino, like the TWO chatting & feeding stops  

Looking forward, 

T

P.S. Anybody reading this thread who hasn't been to a CC Ecosse ride and wonders whether this is for you - come along and join us, our motto is "nobody gets left behind" ... we are a friendly bunch, perhaps slightly mad (some of us more than others  ).


----------



## scook94 (27 Jul 2010)

Telemark said:


> I've been along the first part of the route, to the end of the Carron reservoir, didn't find it too challenging (on my lovely Trek tank) ...
> Looking forward to seeing the second part, have always wanted to go back and explore the Campsies some more, but been distracted towards the Lothians and Borders recently  .
> 
> Good call Eldudino, like the TWO chatting & feeding stops
> ...



The worst bit is the long drag up New Line Road and a wee kicker of a hill at the end. The kicker isn't very long and no worse than some of the climbs on the TdF. If anyone needs to walk then it'll only be a very brief wait for them to catch up. There's a steady incline out of Fintry but I didn't find it too bad last year. Another short climb between Thornhill and Doune but again we've done worse in the past. 

For the most part it's very traffic free apart from the bit coming into Doune and then from Dunblane into Bridge of Allen but the roads are nice and wide and shouldn't be problematic.

The cafe stop in Kippen is a nice wee place and Eldudino still owes me a cake and a cup of tea from there too!


----------



## sleekitcollie (28 Jul 2010)

sorry folks cant make the 29th , wedding ( well the wedding is in australia , we are doing a video link from sunny scotland ) different i know but hopefuly should be fun and a great surprise


----------



## eldudino (28 Jul 2010)

scook94 said:


> The cafe stop in Kippen is a nice wee place and Eldudino still owes me a cake and a cup of tea from there too!



Bugger! You're not meant to remember now that you're no longer the size of an (albeit smaller than I was) elephant!


----------



## Coco (28 Jul 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> sorry folks cant make the 29th , wedding ( well the wedding is in australia , we are doing a video link from sunny scotland ) different i know but hopefuly should be fun and a great surprise




Do you think they could tell the difference between you and a cardboard cut-out on the video link?  

Having said that I can't make it either. Which is probably just as well since my bike appears to have put on 2kg since my holidays.


----------



## eldudino (28 Jul 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> sorry folks cant make the 29th , wedding ( well the wedding is in australia , we are doing a video link from sunny scotland ) different i know but hopefuly should be fun and a great surprise



Just send along the Pinarello for us to look at and we'll excuse your absence


----------



## HJ (28 Jul 2010)

Coco said:


> Do you think they could tell the difference between you and a cardboard cut-out on the video link?
> 
> Having said that I can't make it either. Which is probably just as well since my bike appears to have put on 2kg since my holidays.



You need to step off the scales when weighing you bike...


----------



## HonestMan1910 (28 Jul 2010)

eldudino said:


> Just send along the Pinarello for us to look at and we'll excuse your absence



I'll collect it and give it a demo ride !


----------



## edindave (28 Jul 2010)

Hello everyone - newbie alert 

Have been watching the thread with a view to going on my first ever group ride... I have to say that this Aug 29th route scares the pants off me 

I reckon I can do the distance - did my first 50 mile on Sunday, Edinburgh to North Berwick and back, non-stop. Yes I got overtaken by loads of folk... I averaged 13mph. But I have only really been getting into cycling since April so am not very quick. 

It's the hills that worry me... and the wind... and being last... oh man!


----------



## eldudino (28 Jul 2010)

edindave said:


> Hello everyone - newbie alert
> 
> Have been watching the thread with a view to going on my first ever group ride... I have to say that this Aug 29th route scares the pants off me
> 
> ...



Hi Dave. If you can do 50m miles non stop then I wouldn't worry about doing this route. There'll be a number of stops en route, including a tea/cake stop halfwayish. Plus you won't get left behind. It's also a month away so you've got time to train for it too!  Hope we see you there.


----------



## eldudino (28 Jul 2010)

HonestMan1910 said:


> I'll collect it and give it a demo ride !



You're a true gent!


----------



## edindave (28 Jul 2010)

eldudino said:


> Hi Dave. If you can do 50m miles non stop then I wouldn't worry about doing this route. There'll be a number of stops en route, including a tea/cake stop halfwayish. Plus you won't get left behind. It's also a month away so you've got time to train for it too!  Hope we see you there.



Thanks eldudino. I just need to throw caution to the wind and go for it eh!? 

I have a day pass for 29th  just need to check closer to the date and work out the logistics of either train or drive to Stirling - drive is probably easier from a convenience point of view.

I'd like to improve between now and then. I'm trawling the forum for training threads. Interval training specifically. I'm wondering how long of an interval period is recommended if you're aiming to improve your speed over long distance rides. There is a lot of info and countless posts to pick through... any shortcuts appreciated!


----------



## HonestMan1910 (28 Jul 2010)

eldudino said:


> You're a true gent!



Seeing as he stays so clos to me, it would only be the neighbourly thing to do


----------



## sleekitcollie (29 Jul 2010)

HonestMan1910 said:


> Hopefully be able to make this outing and give my new Merida 901-18 a showing off






eldudino said:


> Just send along the Pinarello for us to look at and we'll excuse your absence






HonestMan1910 said:


> I'll collect it and give it a demo ride !



honest man ... be good to se ur Merida when r we going to get oot a wee run 
demo ride ...this is halfords u know


----------



## Noodley (29 Jul 2010)

One of these days you're going to pick a day I can make it....not sure if I'll still be able to ride my bike by the time you do though!


----------



## Telemark (29 Jul 2010)

edindave said:


> Thanks eldudino. I just need to throw caution to the wind and go for it eh!?
> 
> I'd like to improve between now and then. I'm trawling the forum for training threads. Interval training specifically. I'm wondering how long of an interval period is recommended if you're aiming to improve your speed over long distance rides. There is a lot of info and countless posts to pick through... any shortcuts appreciated!



Hi edindave,

congratulations on your 50M! 

There's no need to worry about keeping up or to be nervous about CC Ecosse rides. We are all at different levels, the rides are just as much about the social aspect and encouraging each other and having a good time as they are about the cycling. As has been mentioned, we wait for each other and go at a pace that suits whoever can make it on the day, rather than a pre-set pace that you either keep up with or risk getting "spat out" at the back (as happens with some club rides).

Some CC Ecossers are/have been bike club members for a long time, others have gone via CC Ecosse to join clubs, and for some CC Ecosse is as close to club cycling as they want to be. I personally am in the 3rd group, but really enjoy the CC rides, they push me to go a bit faster, but I don't feel I am inconveniencing the others (or at least they don't let me feel it  ).

T

Looking forward to meeting you,

T (also from Edinburgh)


----------



## edindave (29 Jul 2010)

Thanks T 

I was well chuffed at doing 50!

The group rides sound great, just what I'm looking for. And a lot less daunting - thanks. 

Am looking forward to it. Might put in a few trips round Arthurs Seat beforehand to help me get used to the hills. 

Cheers! 

Dave


----------



## HJ (29 Jul 2010)

edindave said:


> Thanks eldudino. I just need to throw caution to the wind and go for it eh!?
> 
> I have a day pass for 29th  just need to check closer to the date and work out the logistics of either train or drive to Stirling - drive is probably easier from a convenience point of view.
> 
> I'd like to improve between now and then. I'm trawling the forum for training threads. Interval training specifically. I'm wondering how long of an interval period is recommended if you're aiming to improve your speed over long distance rides. There is a lot of info and countless posts to pick through... any shortcuts appreciated!



Um what is interval training?? Never tried that for a CC ride, and I have been on a lot of them... 

These are rides for everyone, even if the route looks scary... 

By the way I am catching the train.


----------



## edindave (29 Jul 2010)

HJ said:


> Um what is interval training?? Never tried that for a CC ride, and I have been on a lot of them...
> 
> These are rides for everyone, even if the route looks scary...
> 
> By the way I am catching the train.



yeah, erm, interval training... uh... perhaps I'll just try to calm down and just enjoy it without worrying about performance! I'm not even going to attempt to explain what I think interval training is LOL - it just seemed like a good idea at the time  

I'd prefer to get the train too. I reckon it'll be a busy weekend - end of Festival and Bank Hol combined... I'm guessing would need to book a bike space well in advance? Another new experience looms 

OK... more newbie questions I'm afraid!

What time does the 'ride' start?
Where do we meet?
What time train should I get from Edinburgh?
Will I need to book a bike space on the return train? That's going to be tricky as I'll have no idea how long I'm going to take to complete the ride?

All these questions!


----------



## HonestMan1910 (29 Jul 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> honest man ... be good to se ur Merida when r we going to get oot a wee run
> demo ride ...this is halfords u know




Stewart off camping to Glencoe this weekend , so maybe next weekend if you are free.

John


----------



## kfinlay (29 Jul 2010)

Could turn into a century ride for me!


----------



## HLaB (29 Jul 2010)

kfinlay said:


> Could turn into a century ride for me!



Nice one, if I make I only going to be coming from Dunfermline


----------



## Telemark (29 Jul 2010)

edindave said:


> 1) What time does the 'ride' start?
> 2) Where do we meet?
> 3) What time train should I get from Edinburgh?
> 4) Will I need to book a bike space on the return train? That's going to be tricky as I'll have no idea how long I'm going to take to complete the ride?
> ...



Eldudino hasn't decreed the time & place yet  , but here are some guesses:
1) We normally meet at a sensible time that allows those travelling to get to the start, about 10-11 AM or thereabouts ...
2) Meeting places tend to be train stations or supermarket car parks
3) best guesses: dep 9:34 arr 10:29, or dep 10:33 arr 11:23 (hourly trains on Sundays)
4) I don't think you can reserve bike spaces on the Edinburgh-Dunblane line, you'll just have to go for it (normally OK early-ish on Sundays)

Hope this helps,

T


----------



## HLaB (29 Jul 2010)

Telemark said:


> 4) I don't think you can reserve bike spaces on the Edinburgh-Dunblane line, you'll just have to go for it (normally OK early-ish on Sundays)



Did you and HJ not book on the train for the Trossachs run last year, it started in Dunblane or Stirling IIRC. I just turned up at the station and there was plenty of room.


----------



## eldudino (29 Jul 2010)

Telemark said:


> Eldudino hasn't decreed the time & place yet  , but here are some guesses:
> 1) We normally meet at a sensible time that allows those travelling to get to the start, about 10-11 AM or thereabouts ...
> 2) Meeting places tend to be train stations or supermarket car parks
> 3) best guesses: dep 9:34 arr 10:29, or dep 10:33 arr 11:23 (hourly trains on Sundays)
> ...




10.30am at Stirling train station it is then!





Plenty of free parking for those in cars at Tesco near by or you can park near my house and ride down together.


----------



## Telemark (29 Jul 2010)

HLaB said:


> Did you and HJ not book on the train for the Trossachs run last year, it started in Dunblane or Stirling IIRC. I just turned up at the station and there was plenty of room.



No, I don't think you can book that one, it's the Perth/Inverness/Aberdeen/Ft William trains that have the booking system, "local" central Scotland Scotrail & SPT are normally fine ...
(I definitely wasn't on the Trossachs ride last year, that was before I joined CC)

T


----------



## HLaB (29 Jul 2010)

Telemark said:


> No, I don't think you can book that one, it's the Perth/Inverness/Aberdeen/Ft William trains that have the booking system, "local" central Scotland Scotrail & SPT are normally fine ...
> (I definitely wasn't on the Trossachs ride last year, that was before I joined CC)
> 
> T



My dodgy memory again  I can recall me getting out of one carriage and you both getting out of the other, maybe it was Perth. I've not had a bike on a train in about a year but in my past experiences there has been no problem in just turning up. I've only been refused entry once at that was Perth on a Sunday (trains 2 hourly) and the guard asked first if I had a reservation.


----------



## HLaB (29 Jul 2010)

eldudino said:


> 10.30am at Stirling train station it is then!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So thats 10:30 on the Sunday 29th, I'll add it to the CC calendar B)


----------



## Telemark (29 Jul 2010)

HLaB said:


> My dodgy memory again  I can recall me getting out of one carriage and you both getting out of the other, maybe it was Perth. I've not had a bike on a train in about a year but in my past experiences there has been no problem in just turning up. I've only been refused entry once at that was Perth on a Sunday (trains 2 hourly) and the guard asked first if I had a reservation.



Yes, that was Perth , your memory is not as bad as you think  
We trundled down to the Tay and met Seamab for the first time, before TechMech brought the Asda c** park people along (75% of the Scoosh family + ... now I am struggling - Scook &/or Eldudino?) 

T


----------



## HLaB (29 Jul 2010)

Telemark said:


> Yes, that was Perth , your memory is not as bad as you think
> We trundled down to the Tay and met Seamab for the first time, before TechMech brought the Asda c** park people along (75% of the Scoosh family + ... now I am struggling - Scook &/or Eldudino?)
> 
> T



Elud  was definitely there


----------



## eldudino (30 Jul 2010)

HLaB said:


> Elud  was definitely there



Jeez, I'm looking BEEFY in that pic - those days are thankfully long-gone!

Scook was there too, also sporting a few more pounds than he does now, though at the ride, and now, he still has less to lug up hills than I do.... must get back on the diet..........


----------



## HJ (30 Jul 2010)

That is what a Ti bike does for you, as soon are you order it you loose £££


----------



## Scoosh (31 Jul 2010)

HJ said:


> That is what a Ti bike does for you, as soon are you order it you loose £££


----------



## MrRidley (31 Jul 2010)

Just back from my hols today, i now have even more weight to lose  so when's the next run, can't be bothered looking thru 9 or 10 pages to find out  is it soon ? i'll have to get moving seen as the KL is only 3 weeks away.


----------



## HJ (31 Jul 2010)

jimbhoy said:


> Just back from my hols today, i now have even more weight to lose  so when's the next run, can't be bothered looking thru 9 or 10 pages to find out  is it soon ? i'll have to get moving seen as the KL is only 3 weeks away.



Just in time to join the RV ride tomorrow...


----------



## HJ (2 Aug 2010)

HJ said:


> That is what a Ti bike does for you, as soon are you order it you loose £££



I was given a steel frame and so far it has lost me ££


----------



## HJ (8 Aug 2010)

Just remind me when this ride is? Is it in the calender?


----------



## HLaB (8 Aug 2010)

HJ said:


> Just remind me when this ride is? Is it in the calender?



It the 29th and it in the Calendar


----------



## scook94 (9 Aug 2010)

HJ said:


> Just remind me when this ride is? Is it in the calender?



Nicely bumped! Chapeau!


----------



## HJ (9 Aug 2010)

What, has this thread been bumped again?


----------



## Ranger (9 Aug 2010)

Ohh, I might make this one (if I can persuade Mrs Ranger that she doesn't need to go to the gym that day)


----------



## Telemark (9 Aug 2010)

It says "*meet @ Tesco*" on the calendar, I thought Eldud had said "*those arriving by car can park @ Tesco, and then move on to the train station to meet up"*?

:?:  

T


----------



## scook94 (9 Aug 2010)

Telemark said:


> It says "*meet @ Tesco*" on the calendar, I thought Eldud had said "*those arriving by car can park @ Tesco, and then move on to the train station to meet up"*?
> 
> :?:
> 
> T



One of the "locals" (Sam or myself) can be at either location to meet those coming from afar and then escort the group to meet up at either location. There's also the huge car park at the cinema that might be better for those arriving by car but I'd need to double check, but I'm fairly positive there is no charge on Sunday.


----------



## Telemark (10 Aug 2010)

scook94 said:


> One of the "locals" (Sam or myself) can be at either location to meet those coming from afar and then escort the group to meet up at either location. There's also the huge car park at the cinema that might be better for those arriving by car but I'd need to double check, but I'm fairly positive there is no charge on Sunday.




any silly questions will do for a wee "bump" of the thread  

Thanks, we shall wait at the station, for the assembled CC Ecosse peloton to arrive, an impressive sight if you've never seen it before


----------



## HLaB (10 Aug 2010)

Telemark said:


> any silly questions will do for a wee "bump" of the thread
> 
> Thanks, we shall wait at the station, for the assembled CC Ecosse peloton to arrive, an impressive frightening sight if you've never seen it before



Frightening in more way than one


----------



## Telemark (10 Aug 2010)

just make sure you iron your CC jerseys  

T


----------



## MrRidley (10 Aug 2010)

How about an impromtu meet this weekend, since we're supposed to be having some  anyone up for it ?


----------



## Telemark (10 Aug 2010)

jimbhoy said:


> How about an impromtu meet this weekend, since we're supposed to be having some  anyone up for it ?




Just name a time and a place, and a tempting route? Seamab managed to get some takers for his impromptu Perth ride a few weeks ago  

T


----------



## scook94 (10 Aug 2010)

jimbhoy said:


> How about an impromtu meet this weekend, since we're supposed to be having some  anyone up for it ?



Sam and I have a ride over Crow Road and up Tak Ma Doon planned for very early Saturday (stupid o'clock), but I'd be up for one on Sunday if that's when you're thinking?


----------



## HJ (10 Aug 2010)

So where we going jimbhoy?


----------



## HLaB (10 Aug 2010)

Sunday's good at the moment for me too, just don't make it too early I'd be cycling through


----------



## MrRidley (11 Aug 2010)

scook94 said:


> Sam and I have a ride over Crow Road and up Tak Ma Doon planned for very early Saturday *(stupid o'clock),* but I'd be up for one on Sunday if that's when you're thinking?



How stupid ? as i was thinking of doing this route myself at the weekend, if it's reasonable, i could meet you at the Lennoxtown side.


----------



## MrRidley (11 Aug 2010)

HJ said:


> So where we going jimbhoy?



Oh i've started something now  i didn't have anything planned, i just thought it would be nice to make the most of the supposed sunshine coming our way, if anyone wishes to suggest a route feel free, what about one of the other CC Ecosse routes that's suitable for quite a few people to meet.


----------



## scook94 (11 Aug 2010)

jimbhoy said:


> How stupid ? as i was thinking of doing this route myself at the weekend, if it's reasonable, i could meet you at the Lennoxtown side.



07:30 start from Stirling. It's about 20 miles to Lennoxtown so maybe be there about 9? (I'm guessing, there's a lot of "uphill" to do).


----------



## Telemark (11 Aug 2010)

jimbhoy said:


> How stupid ? as i was thinking of doing this route myself at the weekend, if it's reasonable, i could meet you at the Lennoxtown side.



 not stupid enough for Jimbhoy, online at 05:50 AM 

I can confirm that I definitely won't join you on this one, too stupid for me  , and I wouldn't want to hold up any serious training  
T


----------



## Telemark (11 Aug 2010)

If you are allowed out both days, and if anybody fancies coming that far east for a recovery ride on Sunday, we were thinking of heading east or south from Edinburgh (East- or Midlothian, possibly into the Borders, depending on the weather and how we feel). There WILL be cake afterwards, whether anybody is joining us or not, we have courgette overload  .

T


----------



## scook94 (11 Aug 2010)

Stupid enough for me. I have to get up earlier at the weekend to go cycling with Sam than I do to go to work! So much for getting a rest at the weekend!


----------



## MrRidley (11 Aug 2010)

Telemark said:


> not stupid enough for Jimbhoy, *online at 05:50 AM*
> 
> I can confirm that I definitely won't join you on this one, too stupid for me  , and I wouldn't want to hold up any serious training
> T



I know, started work at 5am this morning, sod all to do but browse thru CC to see what was happening in the crazy world of cycling  BTW, i might take you up on the offer of a ride out east on Sun, i'll see how it goes nearer the time.


----------



## MrRidley (11 Aug 2010)

scook94 said:


> 07:30 start from Stirling. It's about 20 miles to Lennoxtown so maybe be there about 9? (I'm guessing, there's a lot of "uphill" to do).



I'll see if i can make it, it depends on how tired i'll be at the weekend, although after getting up at 4am all week for work, you'd think i'd be used to getting up early


----------



## scook94 (11 Aug 2010)

Telemark said:


> If you are allowed out both days, and if anybody fancies coming that far east for a recovery ride on Sunday, we were thinking of heading east or south from Edinburgh (East- or Midlothian, possibly into the Borders, depending on the weather and how we feel). There WILL be cake afterwards, whether anybody is joining us or not, we have courgette overload  .
> 
> T



Redstone Rigg, perchance?


----------



## HJ (11 Aug 2010)

scook94 said:


> Redstone Rigg, perchance?



You're that keen to do it again??


----------



## Veloscot (11 Aug 2010)

Telemark said:


> If you are allowed out both days, and if anybody fancies coming that far east for a recovery ride on Sunday, we were thinking of heading east or south from Edinburgh (East- or Midlothian, possibly into the Borders, depending on the weather and how we feel). There WILL be cake afterwards, whether anybody is joining us or not, we have courgette overload  .
> 
> T



I'd be up for the Sunday ride if you're headed over Redstone Rigg way. If you're passing through Dalkeith or Cousland on your way out can you give me a shout?


----------



## scook94 (11 Aug 2010)

HJ said:


> You're that keen to do it again??



Unless you know of anything steeper?


----------



## HJ (11 Aug 2010)

scook94 said:


> Unless you know of anything steeper?



Now there is a challenge, let me think about it...


----------



## HLaB (11 Aug 2010)

scook94 said:


> Unless you know of anything steeper?



There is a road by there which I think is steeper I think HJ and Scoosh done it on the way to pick up the CC jersey. I did a while ago :-) I also done it in the rain which didn't make for the best of descents :-(


----------



## MrRidley (11 Aug 2010)

scook94 said:


> Unless you know of anything steeper?



There's a street in Glasgow, North Portland st, next time your in town try it out


----------



## HLaB (11 Aug 2010)

jimbhoy said:


> There's a street in Glasgow, North Portland st, next time your in town try it out



Its pretty Flat by comparison to Redstone Rigg and completely flat when compared to Gloom Hill


----------



## JiMBR (11 Aug 2010)

North Portland Street


I work very close by and have done it a few times....it's quite challenging.


----------



## scook94 (11 Aug 2010)

HLaB said:


> Its pretty Flat by comparison to Redstone Rigg and completely flat when compared to Gloom Hill



Was gonna say that, plus it's not long enough.


----------



## HJ (11 Aug 2010)

Lets not forget that these rides are supposed to be for everyone, and we might be scaring off the new comers with the banter  

There is Polton Mill, it is satisfying steep and entertainingly twisty I am sure we can fit it in on a ride, but not hugely long...


----------



## TechMech (11 Aug 2010)

HLaB said:


> There is a road by there which I think is steeper I think HJ and Scoosh done it on the way to pick up the CC jersey. I did a while ago :-) I also done it in the rain which didn't make for the best of descents :-(



What about Glen Quaich? I drove up that in the car whilst on hols in the last few weeks and boy was it steep, and a mental descent too back into kenmore, and I could smell either the clutch or the brake pads burning up!!!


----------



## HLaB (11 Aug 2010)

TechMech said:


> What about Glen Quaich? I drove up that in the car whilst on hols in the last few weeks and boy was it steep, and a mental descent too back into kenmore, and I could smell either the clutch or the brake pads burning up!!!



But its not nearby to East LothianI know plenty of tricky rides but they're not close either


----------



## TechMech (11 Aug 2010)

JiMBR said:


> North Portland Street
> 
> 
> I work very close by and have done it a few times....it's quite challenging.



That a bit like Newhouse Road here in Perth, but shorter!


----------



## Telemark (11 Aug 2010)

scook94 said:


> Redstone Rigg, perchance?



Your new favourite hill? That would be an option ...  



Veloscot said:


> I'd be up for the Sunday ride if you're headed over Redstone Rigg way. If you're passing through Dalkeith or Cousland on your way out can you give me a shout?



We'll post more details nearer the time, including some meeting places, and we can swap mobile numbers via PM to arrange for "fly-slog-past" times. In case you haven't experienced yet how CC Ecosse rides are arranged, prepare of PAGES of fun  .



scook94 said:


> Unless you know of anything steeper?



hmmm ... HLaB might know this - is the Polton Mill (western) slope steeper? 
Combining both for a proper test would probably be a bit too far for a leisurely Sunday ride, for me anyway  

About going east, the wind is predicted to be from a northerly direction at the weekend, so we may want to take the opportunity to get blown up Redstone Rigg  (wind-assisted climbing anybody  ?). Shorter & longer options available, either heading out from Edinburgh or starting from Longniddry train station ... 
[Free parking available near our place for those thinking of driving to Edinburgh]

The other idea I had was to go south (via Dalkeith?) and follow the NCN1 from Lasswade up to the viewpoint on the Moorfoots, and returning via Polton Mill if anybody fancies trying the steepest hill nearby that I can think of.

T


----------



## HJ (12 Aug 2010)

Better decide a route and a starting place soon then, we could have two return options going back into Edinburgh, one via Polton Mill and one flatter...


----------



## scook94 (12 Aug 2010)

HJ said:


> Better decide a route and a starting place soon then, we could have two return options going back into Edinburgh, one via Polton Mill and one flatter...



Jimbhoy, do you have a preference or a route in mind?

It looks like Eldudino's "illness" will keep him off the bike this weekend, so I shan't be needing to get up at stupid o'clock after all.


----------



## HLaB (12 Aug 2010)

Telemark said:


> hmmm ... HLaB might know this - is the Polton Mill (western) slope steeper?
> Combining both for a proper test would probably be a bit too far for a leisurely Sunday ride, for me anyway
> 
> 
> T



According to bikehike, Polton Mill is a mere 13-14% compared with Redstone Rigg which is 15-16% (The GPS recorded 16%)


----------



## MrRidley (13 Aug 2010)

scook94 said:


> *Jimbhoy, do you have a preference or a route in mind?*
> 
> It looks like Eldudino's "illness" will keep him off the bike this weekend, so I shan't be needing to get up at stupid o'clock after all.



It looks like i'm not going to be able to go  as my sister and kids who live in England decided to spring a suprise visit on me last night, Steven if you still want to go out on Sat at a more reasonable time give me a shout as i may be able to get out for a few hours, in failing that i'm going to do this route http://www.bikely.co...South-City-Loop it's about 65 miles although i may plan on extending it though if i can get enough time, if anyone wishes to join feel free, i do hope to make the run at the end of the month though.


----------



## Ravenbait (13 Aug 2010)

I definitely won't be making this. Orthopaedic assessment came back with knackered tendons in big toe (although the ruptured plantar fascia has reattached, hooray) and a displacement of the metatarsal that's only going to get worse if I don't lay off until I've got special orthotics. Will be a while before I'm doing any climbing (can only pull on the pedal stroke with that foot, not push).

Sadface.

Sam


----------



## HLaB (13 Aug 2010)

Ravenbait said:


> I definitely won't be making this. Orthopaedic assessment came back with knackered tendons in big toe (although the ruptured plantar fascia has reattached, hooray) and a displacement of the metatarsal that's only going to get worse if I don't lay off until I've got special orthotics. Will be a while before I'm doing any climbing (can only pull on the pedal stroke with that foot, not push).
> 
> Sadface.
> 
> Sam



    Get fit soon Sam!


----------



## Ravenbait (13 Aug 2010)

Thanks. Hope so. Likely to be a few months though. No racing for me for quite some time    .

Sam


----------



## scook94 (13 Aug 2010)

jimbhoy said:


> It looks like i'm not going to be able to go  as my sister and kids who live in England decided to spring a suprise visit on me last night, *Steven if you still want to go out on Sat* at a more reasonable time give me a shout as i may be able to get out for a few hours, in failing that i'm going to do this route http://www.bikely.co...South-City-Loop it's about 65 miles although i may plan on extending it though if i can get enough time, if anyone wishes to join feel free, i do hope to make the run at the end of the month though.



Jim, I will be going out at some point tomorrow, but as I'm planning a few beers tonight I'm going to play it by ear in the morning and see how I feel before deciding what time I'll be going out.


----------



## MrRidley (13 Aug 2010)

scook94 said:


> Jim, I will be going out at some point tomorrow, but as I'm planning a few* beers* tonight I'm going to play it by ear in the morning and see how I feel before deciding what time I'll be going out.



Your having beer  you must have been saving up the calories again  you can take some of mine if you wish, had an official weigh in this morning, i've put 1 stone on since i quit the fags  perhaps i should go back on them, at this rate i'll be lucky to make it up any hills on the KL next week.


----------



## scook94 (13 Aug 2010)

jimbhoy said:


> Your having beer  you must have been saving up the calories again  you can take some of mine if you wish, had an official weigh in this morning, i've put 1 stone on since i quit the fags  perhaps i should go back on them, at this rate i'll be lucky to make it up any hills on the KL next week.



How you can be cycling 500+ miles a month and still be putting on weight is beyond me! You need to start logging what you eat! http://www.weightlossresources.co.uk/lostart.htm


----------



## Telemark (13 Aug 2010)

500+ miles per MONTH  
Either your body is running on fresh air, or you are guzzling too much "fuel" ... 

I recently weighed an average portion of muesli, out of curiosity, and found it was twice as heavy as I had estimated  
Full of good things, but a bit of an eye opener ...

Back on topic - is anybody still available for leisurely this Sunday ride in East/Midlothian, with a hill or 2 thrown in? Just checking ...

T


----------



## scook94 (13 Aug 2010)

Telemark said:


> 500+ miles per MONTH
> Either your body is running on fresh air, or you are guzzling too much "fuel" ...
> 
> I recently weighed an average portion of muesli, out of curiosity, and found it was twice as heavy as I had estimated
> ...



To be fair TM, he's only logged 407 this month, but then August isn't even half way done yet!

I plan to be the TM, once I know the route and the starting place.


----------



## Scoosh (13 Aug 2010)

scook94 said:


> I plan to be the(re)  TM, once I know the route and the starting place.


+1


----------



## Telemark (13 Aug 2010)

Hello Scoosh(ie), long time no see - too busy audaxing?  

hmmm ... I suggested a couple of routes, East Lothian (Redstone Rigg), or Midlothian towards the Borders (with Polton Mill climb) ...
any preferences?

T


----------



## scook94 (14 Aug 2010)

I assume the meeting point for East Lothian would be Longniddry Station? What about the Midlothian one?


----------



## Telemark (14 Aug 2010)

For Midlothian our street would be as good a place as any for those who know where we are, or we could say the Commonwealth Pool?

T


----------



## MrRidley (14 Aug 2010)

scook94 said:


> How you can be cycling 500+ miles a month and still be putting on weight is beyond me! You need to start logging what you eat! http://www.weightlos....uk/lostart.htm



Tried that site,, found it to be to much faffing about, TBH it's more about my lifestyle, lots of not so good things happening just now, pressure from various places, i think cycling and food are my new comforts  although i seem to enjoy the food more


----------



## scook94 (14 Aug 2010)

Telemark said:


> For Midlothian our street would be as good a place as any for those who know where we are, or we could say the Commonwealth Pool?
> 
> T



I'm happy with either route, but we need a decision! What time and where?


----------



## Telemark (14 Aug 2010)

scook94 said:


> I'm happy with either route, but we need a decision! What time and where?



Sorry about the delay! Our joiner wanted to fit our job in quicker than expected, and we didn't want to say no. We only just got our kitchen back and have now finished cleaning it, he did an amazing job. 

So back to the important business of CC rides  ...

How about a route similar to this one - Midlothian for a change ... only 51 k, but with an "interesting" climb on the way back  
Meet around 11 at our place? Free parking on Sundays, cake afterwards.

HJ will definitely go, I hope I can come along, too, but have got a zillion things to get done before Monday  .

T


----------



## scook94 (14 Aug 2010)

Telemark said:


> Sorry about the delay! Our joiner wanted to fit our job in quicker than expected, and we didn't want to say no. We only just got our kitchen back and have now finished cleaning it, he did an amazing job.
> 
> So back to the important business of CC rides  ...
> 
> ...



Sounds okay to me, I did Crow Road and Tak Ma Doon today so my hill training for this weekend is done. Where is the free parking? Homebase?


----------



## Telemark (14 Aug 2010)

scook94 said:


> Sounds okay to me, I did Crow Road and Tak Ma Doon today so my hill training for this weekend is done. Where is the free parking? Homebase?



Great, see you tomorrow then  ! It'll be a recovery ride for you, we are happy to make sure you aren't going too fast  .

During the weekend our street and the surrounding area are all free parking. If you are lucky, there will be spaces right outside the house. 

Scoosh - are you still coming along too? Anybody else? HLaB?

T


----------



## Scoosh (14 Aug 2010)

Telemark said:


> 11 at our place


OK


----------



## HLaB (14 Aug 2010)

I'll see how I feel in the morning, if I don't come to Edinburgh I thinking about going up the A823 to Crieff, A822 to Dunkeld and coming back via the back road from Stanley to Perth.


----------



## HLaB (15 Aug 2010)

What's the weather like in Edinburgh, its grey and misty here at the moment although it should burn off into a great day?


----------



## eldudino (15 Aug 2010)

Awesome weather in Stirling, the fog's gone and it's bright sunshine. Wish I was going out on my bike






Hope you all have a good ride today.


----------



## HLaB (15 Aug 2010)

Still really grey here, if its good weather further west or north I may head that way by the time it clears on the Forth it'll be to late. I'm sure by 11 it'll be a glorius day, have a good ride folks


----------



## Telemark (15 Aug 2010)

It was very misty this morning, Arthur's Seat completely invisible, now the lower slopes have appeared ...
I suspect a bit more distance from the Forth and some more altitude will make for spectacular views today  , or it might burn off completely and be just like in Stirling  .

Cake now cooling and awaiting icing


T


----------



## Telemark (15 Aug 2010)

eldudino said:


> Awesome weather in Stirling, the fog's gone and it's bright sunshine. Wish I was going out on my bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's up, Eldud? Hope you get back on the bike soon ...  
At least the  is shining for you already

T


----------



## HLaB (15 Aug 2010)

It will burn off once you get away from the coast, enjoy your ride


----------



## Telemark (15 Aug 2010)

HLaB said:


> It will burn off once you get away from the coast, enjoy your ride




I'm sure it will, it's still summer after all  
Have a good ride yourself (and take some pictures for us)!

T


----------



## HLaB (15 Aug 2010)

Telemark said:


> I'm sure it will, it's still summer after all
> Have a good ride yourself (and take some pictures for us)!
> 
> T


Will do, thanks


----------



## scook94 (15 Aug 2010)

Just getting ready to leave, so yous all at 11!


----------



## HJ (15 Aug 2010)

It is a glorious day, blue sky, bright sun shine, light winds, but I have done my knee in, wish I had gone out with the others though....


----------



## kfinlay (15 Aug 2010)

Hope you guys had a good ride today. I was out on the Leslie Bike Shop annual MTB run up Falkland Hill - great day, lots of banter between the MTB guys and roadies like me who were just out with them for a change. Got a lot of good tips for the next time I'm at Glentress in a couple of weeks so shouldn't fall off and trash another helmet!


----------



## Telemark (15 Aug 2010)

That was fun! Sunshine all the way, ambling along quiet country lanes (once we got out of Edinburgh and through Lasswade) and of course excellent company, in the shape of some of CC Ecosse's finest, Scook & Scoosh  . 

AND I made it all the way to the top of the Polton Mill climb without walking  . I don't think I was much fitter than the last time, but knowing what to expect and pacing myself accordingly did the trick. This time my companions were zipping up the road ahead of me, rather than stopping just after the final & steepest bend and tempting me to stop, too  . 

Quite a few cyclists out and about, fathers & daughters, couples, singles and some club riders on their Sunday run. We nearly frightened some horses, I was at the front, going downhill and round a bend among some trees, but luckily spotted them and managed to slow down considerably before getting too close. 








Thanks for your company guys  

T 

Oops, better get back on topic ... the "proper" CC Ecosse August ride, starting from Stirling, in 2 weeks time


----------



## HLaB (15 Aug 2010)

Telemark said:


> I'm sure it will, it's still summer after all
> Have a good ride yourself (and take some pictures for us)!
> 
> T



I see you got the weather too; my ride is posted here, with some pics


----------



## HJ (15 Aug 2010)

Right now that we have finished hijacking the thread for an impromptu ride, time to get back to the real thing...


----------



## scook94 (15 Aug 2010)

Another great ride today, after yesterdays hill training it was really nice to slow down and just enjoy the scenery and the company. (Thanks to Scoosh for pointing it out that cycling isn't/shouldn't only be about training for the next sportive/audax!) 

Of course, as ever, the highlight of the day was the freshly made cake back at TM &HJ's! Simply divine!  I'm also glad to report that having forgotten the sun cream, my cyclists tan is coming along in leaps and bounds!!!


----------



## HLaB (15 Aug 2010)

HJ said:


> Right now that we have finished hijacking the thread for an impromptu ride, time to get back to the real thing...



Will you be fit for the 29th ?


----------



## HJ (16 Aug 2010)

HLaB said:


> Will you be fit for the 29th ?



I defiantly hope so...


----------



## eldudino (16 Aug 2010)

Telemark said:


> What's up, Eldud? Hope you get back on the bike soon ...
> At least the  is shining for you already
> 
> T



I've had a cold that turned into an ear infection so was off work a couple of days last week. Ok now, back cycling today but I hadn't been on the bike since 7th August! Should be ok for the Ken Laidlaw on Sunday but I had to do some family-time yesterday, I say I _had_ to, but I don't mean _had_ I mean wanted. We had a great day putting Iris' playhouse together, she loved trying to pinch hammers and nails!


----------



## scook94 (18 Aug 2010)

I checked out the car park at the Vue cinema and it's free on Sundays. It might be a better option than Tesco as that one can get quite busy, although it should be fine at 10:30. Sam can decide! 

Also, Sam, can you update the first post in this thread to include the date, meet time, route and perhaps a roll call of those confirmed as attending?


----------



## kfinlay (18 Aug 2010)

I won't make this one as camping down at Peebles so will probably take the mtb and try not to fall off this time





Hope the weather is good for all of us


----------



## eldudino (18 Aug 2010)

scook94 said:


> I checked out the car park at the Vue cinema and it's free on Sundays. It might be a better option than Tesco as that one can get quite busy, although it should be fine at 10:30. Sam can decide!
> 
> Also, Sam, can you update the first post in this thread to include the date, meet time, route and perhaps a roll call of those confirmed as attending?





FFS, You don't want much!


----------



## Telemark (18 Aug 2010)

eldudino said:


> FFS, You don't want much!




nicely bumped!  


T


----------



## scook94 (18 Aug 2010)

eldudino said:


> FFS, You don't want much!



Such is the responsibility of the one who started the thread....


----------



## eldudino (18 Aug 2010)

No facility to edit the OP so here goes:

Date: Sunday 29th August

Route: Stirling, Carron Valley, Kippen (tea stop), Doune, Dunblane, Bridge of Allan to Corrieri's cafe for lunch/cake/Peroni!

The route, as provided by Scook94, is here.


Meet: Stirling Train Station, 10.30am, parking at Vue Cinema FK8 1QZ, or Tesco FK8 1NP


Starting line-up:


Scook94
Telemark
Jane Smartypants
Jimbhoy
JiMBR
HJ
Techmech
HM1910
edindave
Ranger
Eldudino
HlaB?
Scoosh?
Veloscot?
(can the latter three confirm/deny for Scook's pleasure please)



Snacking:
The coffee shop in Kippen
Corrieri's Cafe


----------



## Telemark (19 Aug 2010)

eldudino said:


> No facility to edit the OP so here goes:



I think with the new forum software posts can only be edited during a 2-hour (?) window, which isn't ideal for trying to help people find the details. Not sure whether the same applies to calendar entries?
Maybe HLaB can try to edit, as he posted there?

Looks like a big crowd  

T


----------



## HJ (19 Aug 2010)

Looks like it is going to be a good turn out...


----------



## TechMech (19 Aug 2010)

I'm still coming to this, however, I might get caught up working that weekend as we're doing a big email migration, but i'll know more by mid next week whether it's going ahead or not.

If all is well, i'm gonna try and get my mate to come as well


----------



## HLaB (19 Aug 2010)

Telemark said:


> I think with the new forum software posts can only be edited during a 2-hour (?) window, which isn't ideal for trying to help people find the details. Not sure whether the same applies to calendar entries?
> Maybe HLaB can try to edit, as he posted there?
> 
> Looks like a big crowd
> ...



It seems to have updated. I lazily just done a cop and paste of Eludino's post 

Edit: Oh and if its not pissing with rain I'll be there


----------



## Scoosh (19 Aug 2010)

eldudino said:


> No facility to edit the OP so here goes:
> 
> Date: Sunday 29th August
> 
> ...


----------



## eldudino (20 Aug 2010)

Cheers, Scoosh.

I've updated the list as follows:


Date: Sunday 29th August

Route: Stirling, Carron Valley, Kippen (tea stop), Doune, Dunblane, Bridge of Allan to Corrieri's cafe for lunch/cake/Peroni!

The route, as provided by Scook94, is here.


Meet: Stirling Train Station, 10.30am, parking at Vue Cinema FK8 1QZ, or Tesco FK8 1NP


Starting line-up:


Scook94
Telemark
Jane Smartypants
Jimbhoy
JiMBR
HJ
Techmech
HM1910
edindave
Ranger
Eldudino
Scoosh
HlaB (if it's dry)
Veloscot?

Any more takers?


Snacking:
The coffee shop in Kippen
Corrieri's Cafe


----------



## sleekitcollie (20 Aug 2010)

im dog sitting so dont think i will make this one . mmmh unless its not an all day shot , how many miles is the run aprox saw the map but not the mileage


----------



## HLaB (20 Aug 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> im dog sitting so dont think i will make this one . mmmh unless its not an all day shot , how many miles is the run aprox saw the map but not the mileage



Iirc its a 45 miler; I believe there is a couple of shortcuts if you needed back early, the one that springs to mind is the left before the Carron Valley reservoir which takes you straight back to Stirling; perhaps locals could advise better


----------



## eldudino (20 Aug 2010)

It's about 45miles, I'd not included you because you'd said earlier that you wouldn't make it - despite it being set up so we can have a good look at this new bike of yours! 

There's not too many short-cuts to be honest other than going straight back to Stirling from Kippen. It's about 35miles that way I think.


----------



## HJ (22 Aug 2010)

So the question is will sleekitcollie's new Pinarello be there??


----------



## HonestMan1910 (22 Aug 2010)

HJ said:


> So the question is will sleekitcollie's new Pinarello be there??




Two new bikes from Winchburgh if sleekitcollie turns up


----------



## Scoosh (22 Aug 2010)

HonestMan1910 said:


> Two new bikes from Winchburgh if sleekitcollie turns up



What is it ?


----------



## eldudino (23 Aug 2010)

HJ said:


> So the question is will sleekitcollie's new Pinarello be there??



Maybe, if he can get a dog-sitter....

What kind of dug is it?


----------



## HonestMan1910 (23 Aug 2010)

scoosh said:


> What is it ?



Merida 901 - no photos of me on it yet but this is lifted from Merida

http://www.merida-bikes.com/en_int/bike/194/Road+Bike/Road+Race+901-18


----------



## eldudino (23 Aug 2010)

HonestMan1910 said:


> Merida 901 - no photos of me on it yet but this is lifted from Merida
> 
> http://www.merida-bi...oad+Race+901-18



From now on, we should call it:

*CC Ecosse August Ride
*So we can all have a look at HM1910's new Merida and Sleekitcollie's Pinarello (if he manages to get a dog-sitter).


----------



## TechMech (23 Aug 2010)

Guys, I'll definitely be there come rain or shine, as my work thing has been delayed until next weekend






Still trying to talk my mate in to it though, he's very non committal


----------



## Scoosh (23 Aug 2010)

HonestMan1910 said:


> Merida 901 - no photos of me on it yet but this is lifted from Merida
> 
> http://www.merida-bi...oad+Race+901-18



Nice one, HM - but that's me (further) out the back of the CC Ecosse peloton .


----------



## Scoosh (23 Aug 2010)

TechMech said:


> Guys, I'll definitely be there come rain or shine, as my work thing has been delayed until next weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   

I'll take the 'shine' , thank you


----------



## eldudino (23 Aug 2010)

scoosh said:


> Nice one, HM - but that's me (further) out the back of the CC Ecosse peloton .



Don't know what you're talking about, I've always coveted your bike!


----------



## Telemark (23 Aug 2010)

scoosh said:


> Nice one, HM - but that's me (further) out the back of the CC Ecosse peloton .




Don't worry, I still aim to be there, to bring up the rear   

T


----------



## HonestMan1910 (23 Aug 2010)

scoosh said:


> Nice one, HM - but that's me (further) out the back of the CC Ecosse peloton .




The bike is new, still the same old me on it though


----------



## Jane Smart (23 Aug 2010)

scoosh said:


> Nice one, HM - but that's me (further) out the back of the CC Ecosse peloton .




No it's not, I'm going !!


----------



## sleekitcollie (24 Aug 2010)

eldudino said:


> Maybe, if he can get a dog-sitter....
> 
> What kind of dug is it?



mmmmh not sure about dog sitter . but ill def try and make it 
the dug is a Bichon frise 

ps i dont mind the rain but my new bike does
and b4 anyone says it i,ve tried ( see pic )


----------



## scook94 (25 Aug 2010)

Weather forecast looking okay for Sunday!


----------



## Jane Smart (25 Aug 2010)

Sleekit what great pics!

Looking forward to seeing you all on Sunday, no matter what the weather is like!!


----------



## sleekitcollie (27 Aug 2010)

hey looks like ill be there


----------



## eldudino (27 Aug 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> hey looks like *my Pinarerllo w*ill be there



FTFY.


----------



## HonestMan1910 (27 Aug 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> hey looks like ill be there



How are you getting to Stirling ?


----------



## Scoosh (27 Aug 2010)

HonestMan1910 said:


> How are you getting to Stirling ?



He's probably riding - it's only an hour  on a new Pinarello


----------



## HLaB (27 Aug 2010)

scoosh said:


> He's probably riding - it's only an hour  on a new Pinarello



That reminds me I wanted to look at the distance to Stirling; its 22.6 if I go direct or 25.4miles if I go by the roads I prefer and enter Stirling by the Wallace Monument. Fingers crossed but all weather sites I've looked at says its going to be fab weather


----------



## sleekitcollie (27 Aug 2010)

ill be taking the car to stirling , how r u getting there r u looking for a lift i,ve got a spare roof carrier
but cant really hang around after ride . need to be heading back just after


----------



## HonestMan1910 (28 Aug 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> ill be taking the car to stirling , how r u getting there r u looking for a lift i,ve got a spare roof carrier
> but cant really hang around after ride . need to be heading back just after



Stewart, i was thinking of getting the train through and getting my wife to pick me up, but, a lift there and back would be great  

What time are you leaving at to head through ?


----------



## sleekitcollie (28 Aug 2010)

HonestMan1910 said:


> Stewart, i was thinking of getting the train through and getting my wife to pick me up, but, a lift there and back would be great
> 
> What time are you leaving at to head through ?



think about 9.45 to give plenty of time , is that ok with you . i will pm u with phone number


----------



## HonestMan1910 (28 Aug 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> think about 9.45 to give plenty of time , is that ok with you . i will pm u with phone number




0945 is perfect time for me, i'll phone you later


----------



## scook94 (28 Aug 2010)

So does everyone who's coming by car know where they are parking and does anybody need an escort to the train station?


----------



## HonestMan1910 (28 Aug 2010)

scook94 said:


> So does everyone who's coming by car know where they are parking and does anybody need an escort to the train station?



Tescos or the big area at the cinema :?:


----------



## scook94 (28 Aug 2010)

To be honest it's 6 or 2x3s, depends on which one you find easiest to get to. If it was me though, I'd be parking at the cinema. The station is easy enough to get to from either (as long as you know the way).


----------



## HonestMan1910 (28 Aug 2010)

scook94 said:


> To be honest it's 6 or 2x3s, depends on which one you find easiest to get to. If it was me though, I'd be parking at the cinema. The station is easy enough to get to from either (as long as you know the way).




Look left, look right and if you see no trains it's safe to go


----------



## TechMech (28 Aug 2010)

scook94 said:


> So does everyone who's coming by car know where they are parking and does anybody need an escort to the train station?



I'll be parking at my work and cycling round to the train station for 10:30


----------



## edindave (28 Aug 2010)

Hello folks





I'm getting excited on the eve of my first ever CC Ecosse ride!

I'll be on the 09:34 train from Edinburgh, looking lost! The white Boardman Hybrid and High-vis vest will give me away.

Looking forward to meeting you all!

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## HonestMan1910 (28 Aug 2010)

edindave said:


> Hello folks
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Excelent Dave, look forward to meeting you and the rest of the troops


----------



## JiMBR (28 Aug 2010)

I'm getting the 09:38 from Glasgow.

Since the weather is looking decent, I'll be on my road bike.

Looking forward to meeting everyone...some for the first time.


----------



## eldudino (28 Aug 2010)

I'll pop round to the cinema car park on my way down to the station and pick up anybody looking lost or like a cyclist, in fact, I'll just try and pressure anyone on a bike to come with us!


----------



## HonestMan1910 (28 Aug 2010)

eldudino said:


> I'll pop round to the cinema car park on my way down to the station and pick up anybody looking lost or like a cyclist, in fact, I'll just try and pressure anyone on a bike to come with us!


----------



## Jane Smart (28 Aug 2010)

Have not got a clue where I am going, got my tomtom at the ready, so will see you all tomorrow morning, hopefully at the station in Stirling at 10.30am

:-)


----------



## Scoosh (28 Aug 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Have not got a clue where I am going, got my tomtom at the ready, so will see you all tomorrow morning, hopefully at the station in Stirling at 10.30am
> 
> :-)


You're DRIVING to Stirling  ???


----------



## Jane Smart (28 Aug 2010)

scoosh said:


> You're DRIVING to Stirling  ???


Yes I am, I considered cycling there, along that cycle path of mine, but once I get to Clackmannan, I have not got a clue where I am going, thought the car was a better option haha!!

;-)


----------



## scook94 (28 Aug 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Have not got a clue where I am going, got my tomtom at the ready, so will see you all tomorrow morning, hopefully at the station in Stirling at 10.30am
> 
> :-)



Which way are you coming? 

here's the cinema carpark http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=FK8...=&hnear=Stirling+FK8+1QZ,+United+Kingdom&z=15


----------



## eldudino (28 Aug 2010)

scook94 said:


> Which way are you coming?
> 
> here's the cinema carpark http://maps.google.c...ed+Kingdom&z=15



I'll see you at the cinema, Jane.





(and if you come in the TVR, I'm not sure we'll get to the station!



)


----------



## Jane Smart (28 Aug 2010)

scook94 said:


> Which way are you coming?
> 
> here's the cinema carpark http://maps.google.c...ed+Kingdom&z=15



Don't worry, I will find you, ( she says haha )


----------



## Jane Smart (28 Aug 2010)

I could get my bike in the ~TVR but it would have both wheels off etc., so will bring the Touareg ;-)


----------



## eldudino (28 Aug 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> I could get my bike in the ~TVR but it would have both wheels off etc., so will bring the Touareg ;-)



Boo!


----------



## HLaB (28 Aug 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Yes I am, I considered cycling there, along that cycle path of mine, but once I get to Clackmannan, I have not got a clue where I am going, thought the car was a better option haha!!
> 
> ;-)


Once you get to Clackmannan you can either cycle through to Alloa and then Stirling but the last bit can get pretty busy. I'm going to add a few more miles and go from Alloa via Tullybody and Menstrie entering Stirling from the north.


----------



## Jane Smart (28 Aug 2010)

HLaB said:


> Once you get to Clackmannan you can either cycle through to Alloa and then Stirling but the last bit can get pretty busy. I'm going to add a few more miles and go from Alloa via Tullybody and Menstrie entering Stirling from the north.



How many miles from Alloa to the start Hlab?


----------



## HLaB (28 Aug 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> How many miles from Alloa to the start Hlab?



Direct 7.2miles or 8.5 miles going by Menstrie.


----------



## HLaB (28 Aug 2010)

I've just watched the weather forecast, there'll be a strong north-westardly but it'll also be


----------



## scook94 (28 Aug 2010)

If anyone is parking at Tesco please speak up and I'll head there first, otherwise I'll probably see you at the cinema before heading to the station...


----------



## Telemark (28 Aug 2010)

edindave said:


> Hello folks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We'll race you for the bike spaces on the train   
Black Trek hybrid with red/white bits ...

T


----------



## sleekitcollie (28 Aug 2010)

ill prob park at tesco , but know where train station is so i will see u all there (except honest man who i will see at 9.45 ish at ma hoose  )


----------



## Jane Smart (29 Aug 2010)

See you all at the Station car park at 10.30 am :-)

Looking forward to seeing everyone again it has been ages ( except HLab who I see every week ;-) )) ( but still looking forward to seeing him too of course lol )


----------



## Scoosh (29 Aug 2010)

Telemark said:


> We'll race you for the bike spaces on the train
> Black Trek hybrid with red/white bits ...
> 
> T


You can have them all - he's getting a lift 
Silver Disco with dented left sidestep ...


----------



## HonestMan1910 (29 Aug 2010)

Nice and  this morning

Hopefully no  

Hopefully lots of happy  

And maybe some  later


----------



## Scotmitchy (29 Aug 2010)

Well, it is blowing a gale, and the dark storm clouds are gathering - we won't be seeing you at Corrieri's as I have opted for a dog walk instead. 

Maybe next time.


----------



## scook94 (29 Aug 2010)

Match abandoned at half time due to injury. Full report to follow.


----------



## Scotmitchy (29 Aug 2010)

Oh no, sorry to hear that ... awaiting full results.

I settled for a 12 mile route out to Port Edgar, South Queensferry, I still hate the hill near my home, happy after that.


----------



## HJ (29 Aug 2010)

Well we had plenty of time to admire sleekitcollie's new Pinarello, very nice bike too, but not sure about that rear brake...


----------



## HonestMan1910 (29 Aug 2010)

Not long back in from Stirling General Hospital, Stewart sent home with a broken collar bane , cuts, scrapes and grazes


----------



## Scoosh (29 Aug 2010)

*OUCH !*

HM - you are a *STAR* staying with the wounded  until he is released.

Thanks from all of us .


----------



## eldudino (29 Aug 2010)

HonestMan1910 said:


> Not long back in from Stirling General Hospital, Stewart sent home with a broken collar bane , cuts, scrapes and grazes



You did a good job staying with him, John. Much appreciated by us and Stewart. Hope Stewart's on the mend soon, I imagine he'll be pretty bloody sore for a couple of weeks - I came off a week last Tuesday and I was surprised at how long it took for the aches to go away.

Hope Stewart didn't get into too much trouble for giving his wife a scare!


----------



## Jane Smart (29 Aug 2010)

scoosh said:


> *OUCH !*
> 
> HM - you are a *STAR* staying with the wounded  until he is released.
> 
> Thanks from all of us .




from me too

xx


----------



## HLaB (29 Aug 2010)

scoosh said:


> *OUCH !*
> 
> HM - you are a *STAR* staying with the wounded  until he is released.
> 
> Thanks from all of us .


----------



## scook94 (29 Aug 2010)

Hope Stewart recovers well. Still feel bad that I didn't warn him about that corner as he sped past. Thanks and well done to John for a sterling effort being their for Stewart, to Sam for cycling back for the car, and to Jane for being "mother" as we waited for the ambulance.

Edindave, the CC rides aren't always like that and I hope we see you on the next one!


----------



## Scotmitchy (29 Aug 2010)

Goodness me, sounsd like I missed out on a corker of a day ... what's stewart's user name on here?

Stewart, hope you feel better soon, and that the bike isnt damaged.

M


----------



## Scotmitchy (29 Aug 2010)

k


Scotmitchy said:


> Goodness me, sounsd like I missed out on a corker of a day ... what's stewart's user name on here?
> 
> Stewart, hope you feel better soon, and that the bike isnt damaged.
> 
> M




just glanced back and realised it is probably sleekit collie, he of the new bike, and my nearest neighbour on the forum. Double ouch as it is so close to home!


----------



## Noodley (29 Aug 2010)

Spotted a CC Jersey wearer cycling into Edinburgh on Queensferry Road about 8.20am this morning - any of you lot?


----------



## edindave (29 Aug 2010)

Thanks everyone today for making me feel welcome on my first CC Ride 




Sleekitcollie, that was very unlucky mate. I hope you have a speedy recovery and get out on those new wheels again soon.

Scoosh, thanks again for the lift and all the tips and valuable lessons in this new 'craft' I'm learning.

scook94 - I'm definitely up for more... Sept is a busy month but if there is a meet in Oct I'll aim be there.

Looking forward to the next one!






Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Telemark (29 Aug 2010)

Get well soon, Sleekitcollie! Hope that your wounds heal quickly and that the sore bits don't hurt too much ...    
Name your favourite cake or other "nutritional supplement", and we'll do a "meals on (2) wheels" delivery some time soon  ... (preferably something that survives potholes  )

T


----------



## Scotmitchy (29 Aug 2010)

Stewart, I plan on cycling out through Winchburgh one night this week ... let me know if you are wanting fruit and flower delivered. What am I saying, I hate carrying extra weight on the bike - but I could pop by and say hi and then tell everyone on the forum about your bruises


----------



## HonestMan1910 (29 Aug 2010)

Scotmitchy said:


> Stewart, I plan on cycling* out through Winchburgh one night this week* ... let me know if you are wanting fruit and flower delivered. What am I saying, I hate carrying extra weight on the bike - but I could pop by and say hi and then tell everyone on the forum about your bruises




I'll stand at the side of the road and applaud you a la TdF


----------



## sleekitcollie (29 Aug 2010)

well guys , wot u think of my new bike 
sory to have spoilt everyones day 
just wana thank everyone for helping me out after my wee off . great bunch of folks ...... THANKS u did a great job ..

john again thanx for waiting with me . really appreciate it 

after a bumpy nide to hospital i was on that board and neck brace for what seemed like forever . some pokink and prodding double lot of x rays then cleaning and dressing my road rash 
ive broken my collar bone at 1 side damaged ligaments at other side and muscle in my back , few bits of road rash , tweeked my hamstring bruised kidneys and various other areas and a cracking lump on the side of my head .
but hope to make a speedy recovery 
im a bit sore tonight taken ages to write this with 1 finger left hand typing 
i can only say thank goodnesss i was waring a helmet .

thanks again everyone really ur a top bunch 
speak soon


----------



## HJ (29 Aug 2010)

Scotmitchy said:


> Goodness me, sounsd like I missed out on a corker of a day ... what's stewart's user name on here?
> 
> Stewart, hope you feel better soon, and that the bike isnt damaged.
> 
> M



Stewart is Sleekitcollie, don't worry there is no serious damage to the Pinarello (although it may need a new saddle). He was remarkable cheerful whilst laying at the side of the road waiting for the ambulance to arrive, although is first words after the accident were "is the bike OK?" apparently...


----------



## Telemark (29 Aug 2010)

I suppose I should say sorry I never made it to Stirling today, I had been really looking forward to seeing you all again (and to meet edindave and all the shiny new bikes for the first time) - that sounds a bit weird though after the events of the day  . 
My stomach wasn't in a fit state, but I was contemplating catching a later train to Dunblane and cycling anti-clock-wise to meet you. With hindsight  , it was just as well that I never set out. 

Looks like the next chance to meet will be Pedal for Cake in a couple of weeks, unless Sleekitcollie allows us to do a "Pedal with Cake" to Winchburgh, to help speed up his recovery?

T


----------



## HLaB (29 Aug 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> well guys , wot u think of my new bike
> sory to have spoilt everyones day
> just wana thank everyone for helping me out after my wee off . great bunch of folks ...... THANKS u did a great job ..
> 
> ...



Nice to hear from you; apparently only real cyclists break their collar bone, I haven't so I guess I'm not a real cyclist, SMIDSY doesn't think I real anyway . You spoilt nobody's day. Get well soon!


----------



## HJ (29 Aug 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> well guys , wot u think of my new bike
> sory to have spoilt everyones day
> just wana thank everyone for helping me out after my wee off . great bunch of folks ...... THANKS u did a great job ..
> 
> ...



Nice bike, rear brake need adjusting and I am not sure about the saddle, but that can be changed. The colour should match your bruises in a day or two... 

Don't worry, I don't think you spoiled anyone's day, I was impressed that you managed to sign the relay jersey without getting blood on it. GET WELL SOON


----------



## JiMBR (29 Aug 2010)

Had a great day out meeting new and existing friends.

Stuart...you didn't spoil anyones day. We're all just glad that you are OK (ish).

Hope to see you out again soon on that shiny Pinarello!


All the best for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Scotmitchy (29 Aug 2010)

I am amazed you are even on here, never mind typing a huge reply.

Hope tomorrow is gentle with you.

M


----------



## scook94 (29 Aug 2010)

Erm, can I just put a word in for Honest Man's new bike too? I really liked the paint job (even though it was green!) Very reminiscent of the Brawn F1 cars from last season, if it had been white and yellow I may just have traded in my Ti! (well maybe not!)


----------



## Jane Smart (29 Aug 2010)

All I can say is what everyone else has said.

You spoiled no ones day and I was so impressed with the signning of the jersey wow!!!! 

You were a brave soldier today I was impressed, especially when those motorbikes went past and you lifted your head to see what they were!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Get better soon and hope to see you soon


----------



## HJ (29 Aug 2010)

scook94 said:


> Erm, can I just put a word in for Honest Man's new bike too? I really liked the paint job (even though it was green!) Very reminiscent of the Brawn F1 cars from last season, if it had been white and yellow I may just have traded in my Ti! (well maybe not!)



Trade in your Ti??!! Why not just paint it to match you jersey... 

I was noticeable that Honest Man had taken the trouble to colour coordinate bike and jersey...

It is also a nice bike.


----------



## scook94 (29 Aug 2010)

HJ said:


> Trade in your Ti??!! Why not just paint it to match you jersey...
> 
> I was noticeable that Honest Man had taken the trouble to colour coordinate bike and jersey...
> 
> It is also a nice bike.



Maybe I should paint my jersey to match the bike?


----------



## eldudino (29 Aug 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> well guys , wot u think of my new bike
> sory to have spoilt everyones day



I liked the new bike so much that I nearly "couldn't find" HonestMan to give it back!






Glad you're in one piece, that's the main thing. Don't worry about us lot, we ended up with a cake or two at the cafe stop!

Keep us updated with your recovery. And apologise to Mrs.Sleekitcollie,



we won't let you do the same thing on the next CC ride!


----------



## Telemark (29 Aug 2010)

scook94 said:


> Maybe I should paint my jersey to match the bike?



Don't Rapha do gold-silver-plated jerseys?  
 Maybe young Miss Eldudino could be recruited for the paint job? I am sure she would do a Stirling Sterling job ...

T


----------



## TechMech (29 Aug 2010)

HJ said:


> Stewart is Sleekitcollie, don't worry there is no serious damage to the Pinarello (although it may need a new saddle). He was remarkable cheerful whilst laying at the side of the road waiting for the ambulance to arrive, although is first words after the accident were "is the bike OK?" apparently...



...and the second words were "great, now what about my iphone?"

Really glad to here you're OK mate, you'll be back out riding before you know it


----------



## eldudino (29 Aug 2010)

Telemark said:


> Maybe young Miss Eldudino could be recruited for the paint job?








She could also fix that squeak with one of daddy's hammers too...


----------



## scook94 (29 Aug 2010)

eldudino said:


> She could also fix that squeak with one of daddy's hammers too...



Sweet! Does she charge as much as Craig?


----------



## Jane Smart (30 Aug 2010)

With permission from Sleetitcollie, here he is


----------



## Jane Smart (30 Aug 2010)

Oops sorry I seem to have done it wrong


----------



## sleekitcollie (30 Aug 2010)

thanx 4 all the coments and well wishes . 
pretty sore last night and not much sleep . kept thinking how stupid i was and i should have known better but hey u learn from ur mistakes . 
apparantly i was a wee bit confused last night so gong to get a check up at the docs but i said im confused most of the time lol
. 
jane thanx for the pics lol anyone with any more feel free to post 

1 thing for sure im REALLY pleased i had my helmet on . it bit bashed up and even though it was a £30 one its prob the best £30 ive ever spent 

ps anyone got any tips how to sprey deoderant when u can only use 1 hand ?


----------



## HonestMan1910 (30 Aug 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> thanx 4 all the coments and well wishes .
> pretty sore last night and not much sleep . kept thinking how stupid i was and i should have known better but hey u learn from ur mistakes .
> apparantly i was a wee bit confused last night so gong to get a check up at the docs but i said im confused most of the time lol
> .
> ...





Buy a roll on


----------



## eldudino (30 Aug 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> ps anyone got any tips how to sprey deoderant when u can only use 1 hand ?



I suggest you watch Coming to America, Eddie Murphy has it all sorted in the opening scenes


----------



## MrRidley (30 Aug 2010)

Just to echo everyone else's comments that your ok Stewart, although you'll probably be feeling really sore today, on another point my pass for next weekend is now in doubt, as i stupidly took the long way home yesterday, via Carron Valley,Fintry,Killearn,Strathblane,Lennoxtown then home adding some 50 miles to my journey, i must have took a wrong turn somewhere


----------



## magnatom (30 Aug 2010)

Ouch! Sounds nasty sleekit! Take it easy, and don't worry about making a mistake. We all do it, even me!  Just make sure you are getting plenty of TLC!


----------



## Scoosh (30 Aug 2010)

jimbhoy said:


> Just to echo everyone else's comments that your ok Stewart, although you'll probably be feeling really sore today, on another point my pass for next weekend is now in doubt, as i stupidly took the long way home yesterday, via Carron Valley,Fintry,Killearn,Strathblane,Lennoxtown then home adding some 50 miles to my journey, i must have took a wrong turn somewhere


"I don't need the miles" Jimbhoy


----------



## Scoosh (30 Aug 2010)

scook94 said:


> Match abandoned at half time due to injury. Full report to follow.



Are you going to give the [gory] details - or shall I just say that, after about 12km of mainly uphill (into the strong wind), we came to a downhill section. Sleekitcollie (who not only won the Pinarello bike  - he also won a year's supply of pasta ) decided to se how fast it would go downhill.

The answer - very fast indeed, as he swept shot past Scook94 and I, who were probably doing 30-35kph minimum. Scook, however, knew that there was this tight blind bend coming up so knew, when he saw Sleekit's rear wheel in the air, that it wasn't good . He'd locked up, 'high-sided' and gone down on the road.

Initial assessment was 
- a damaged L hamstring (which had been tight for a couple of days)
- much road rash 
- a badly-scratched (and subsequently shown by the paramedic to be broken ) helmet
- L and R shoulders sore but seemingly not dislocated/broken 
- frame, fork, crank, gears etc OK 
- a scraped saddle and bar tape 
- front and rear brakes which needed checking 

It was obvious Collie wasn't cycling anywhere, so Eldudino volunteered to go for his car, put the bike in the back and take Collie to A&E. He set off, while Jane displayed her motherly side by staying beside him, 'soothing his fevered brow' (more correctly keeping him warm   - ) while the rest of us layered up and tried to get out of the wind and into the sunshine.

As the adrenaline eased off, Collie felt his shoulder much more painful, so an ambulance was called. [cue: what's your postcode ?  until, fortunately, the local farmer appeared and gave us the postcode and all necessary directions]

The Paramedic's assessment was that his car-type ambulance wasn't going to do the job, so he called for a 'proper' one. ['06 reg, with over 340,000 miles on the clock ]. Collie's neck was painful when moving, so the full neck-brace, stretcher etc was used and we wept as he was taken waved him away.

Not too surprisingly, after the incident, the wait in the wind and the thought of flogging for 2 more hours into a headwind, we decided the cafe was a better option, so Corrieri's it was .

An unfortunate halt to a good-looking route and one which we will have to do fully sometime ...




edindave said:


> Scoosh, thanks again for the lift and all the tips and valuable lessons in this new 'craft' I'm learning.
> Don't go round tight blind corners too fast on a new bike
> Cheers,
> Dave






HJ said:


> Stewart is Sleekitcollie, don't worry there is no serious damage to the Pinarello (although it may need a new saddle). He was remarkable cheerful whilst laying at the side of the road waiting for the ambulance to arrive, although is first words after the accident were "is the bike OK?" apparently...


He's a REAL cyclist 



TechMech said:


> ...and the second words were "great, now what about my iphone?"


----------



## snorri (30 Aug 2010)

All the best to sleekitcollie, and good that we are able to appreciate a little humour in the story of the incident Scoosh.


----------



## eldudino (30 Aug 2010)

I knew he was ok when I got back with my car to find him at the side of the road, bleeding, playing with his iphone. He said something about trying to get his GPS location but I'm sure I saw a game on it...


----------



## sleekitcollie (30 Aug 2010)

luvin it guys


----------



## HonestMan1910 (30 Aug 2010)

scook94 said:


> Erm, can I just put a word in for Honest Man's new bike too? I really liked the paint job (even though it was green!) Very reminiscent of the Brawn F1 cars from last season, if it had been white and yellow I may just have traded in my Ti! (well maybe not!)




Cheers scook, bike is nice looking


----------



## HJ (30 Aug 2010)

snorri said:


> All the best to sleekitcollie, and good that we are able to appreciate a little humour in the story of the incident Scoosh.



You should have heard the paramedics comments on the lack of sympathy for the casualty, not that he showed much either


----------



## JiMBR (30 Aug 2010)

I swear the paramedic laughed for a full 30 seconds when Stuart said 
that he'd given up the motorcycle for the cycle as it was safer!


----------



## HJ (30 Aug 2010)

JiMBR said:


> I swear the paramedic laughed for a full 30 seconds when Stuart said
> that he'd given up the motorcycle for the cycle as it was safer!



His last words of advice as they shut the ambulance doors were "better get yer sel another motorbike..."


----------



## HLaB (30 Aug 2010)

Talking about the Paramedic, how long did they take to find us  ; once they did it seems like he arrived in minutes.


----------



## HJ (31 Aug 2010)

How long would the phone call lasted if the farmer hadn't turned up and told us the post code? It is really worrying that to call an ambulance you need to know the post code! Maybe all smart phone owners need to bookmark this site so that they can convert the Lat/Long from the GPS (56.046078 -4.000595) into the nearest post code. Then again, you'd think that the emergence control centre could have done that to find out where we were...


----------



## TechMech (31 Aug 2010)

HJ said:


> It is really worrying that to call an ambulance you need to know the post code!



I wonder if you're stuck up Ben Nevis if they ask you the same thing.......


----------



## HJ (31 Aug 2010)

Fortunately all members of the Lochaber Mountain Rescue Team are all capable of reading a map...


----------



## HJ (31 Aug 2010)

... ever after a heavy nights drinking, I remember sharing a bunkhouse with them while I was at Uni...


----------



## sleekitcollie (1 Sep 2010)

hi folks , just a wee note to say hospital visit today confirmed clean break on my collar bone so no need for an op  they x rayed my hand as it was bit doggy looking but no finger breaks . all other injurys will just take time and collar bone 4-6 weeks ( wish i had sams daughters healing powers and youthfulness  )


will keep u guys updated on progress 
cheers and thanx again for good wishes


----------



## Coco (1 Sep 2010)

Sorry to hear about your wee fall SC. Hope you mend soon. Glad I spent my weekend playing with explosives - much safer


----------



## Telemark (1 Sep 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> hi folks , just a wee note to say hospital visit today confirmed *clean break on my collar bone so no need for an op*  they x rayed my hand as it was bit doggy looking but *no finger breaks* . all other injurys will just take time and collar bone 4-6 weeks ( wish i had sams daughters healing powers and youthfulness  )
> 
> 
> will keep u guys updated on progress
> cheers and thanx again for good wishes




Yay! That's great news  

T


----------



## HonestMan1910 (10 Sep 2010)

http://www.linlithgowgazette.co.uk/news/Winchburgh-cyclist-saved-by-his.6525376.jp

The famous Sleekitcollie


----------



## sleekitcollie (10 Sep 2010)

HonestMan1910 said:


> http://www.linlithgo...-his.6525376.jp
> 
> The famous Sleekitcollie




copys of the linlithgow gazette can be bought on route of sat pedal 4 cake run in various good newsagents in linlithgow , winchburgh & kirkliston 
spread the word


----------



## Scoosh (13 Sep 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> copys of the linlithgow gazette can be bought on route of sat pedal 4 cake run in various good newsagents in linlithgow , winchburgh & kirkliston
> spread the word


1. We, the stopping-in-Winchburgh-to-see-Sleekitcollie riders, were expecting signed copies .

2. Do such newsagents exist in such places ?? 


[hides]


----------



## HonestMan1910 (13 Sep 2010)

scoosh said:


> 1. We, the stopping-in-Winchburgh-to-see-Sleekitcollie riders, were expecting signed copies .
> 
> 2. Do such newsagents exist in such places ??
> 
> ...



And so you should, there athe 2 of us in the Winchburgh gang


----------



## Scoosh (13 Sep 2010)

HonestMan1910 said:


> And so you should, there are 2 of us in the Winchburgh gang


... and I believe at least 1 in K'liston .

Mind you, at least the road surface is better in K'liston (for now ).


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (14 Sep 2010)

scoosh said:


> ... and I believe at least 1 in K'liston .
> 
> Mind you, at least the road surface is better in K'liston (for now ).


Wait until the new house building gets properly underway in K'liston. It'll be like the Somme round here

Went thru Winchburgh yesterday. Nearly rattled my fillings out on the corrugated surface


----------



## GAVSTER (14 Sep 2010)

Very odd - http://www.linlithgowgazette.co.uk/news/Winchburgh-cyclist-savedby-his.6525376.jp

A mate of mine - Stuart Fairley (notice subtle spelling difference - also came off his bike last week and broke his collar bone.

This was in Fife but didn't make a newspaper.

What a small and slightly bizarre world.

I would also say that if your name is either Stuart or Stewart Farely and you live in Central Scotland then you might as well just jump off your bike now and egt it over and done with :-)


----------



## sleekitcollie (14 Sep 2010)

GAVSTER said:


> Very odd - http://www.linlithgo...-his.6525376.jp
> 
> A mate of mine - Stuart Fairley (notice subtle spelling difference - also came off his bike last week and broke his collar bone.
> 
> ...



oh dear , yeah small world indeed .. 
u have to know the right people to make the news paper


----------



## GAVSTER (14 Sep 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> oh dear , yeah small world indeed ..
> u have to know the right people to make the news paper



I think Stuart was rather embarrassed by his off and is rather glad he hasn't been featured in a paper. He was riding his new fixie after posting about how gears were for the over 40s and I think it was the cycling gods getting their revenge for taking the pish out of old fellas like me :-)


----------



## Telemark (14 Sep 2010)

hmmm ... there seems to be a theme here ...new bike testing!  
(OK, there is also the Stewart/Stuart F thing, which is a bit freaky)

Heal fast, all of you!

T


----------



## sleekitcollie (14 Sep 2010)

GAVSTER said:


> I think Stuart was rather embarrassed by his off and is rather glad he hasn't been featured in a paper. He was riding his new fixie after posting about how gears were for the over 40s and I think it was the cycling gods getting their revenge for taking the pish out of old fellas like me :-)


slightly embarrassed myself , after the come look at sleekitcollies new pinarello etc 
sent a wee message to stuart from fife via his facebook page


----------



## sleekitcollie (16 Sep 2010)

[attachment=886:stewart x ray.JPG][attachment=886:stewart x ray.JPG] guys just a quick update , was at the hospital today for a check up and they have taken my sling off , i've to start moving it , but not to lift anything just yet ( which i supose means no lifting bike from the garage lol ) 
movement is very restricted just now but aim 2 touch back of my head over nxt week .

most other injurys al ok apart from hamstring which is still a bit tight and kidney area bit tender still 

but very happy that sling is off and docs happy at bone healing 

ps thought id include a pic of my x ray .. just to show wat a real cyclists collar bone looks like , ha ha , if i was a real cyclist then mabey i'd have stayed on my bike eh lol


----------



## TechMech (16 Sep 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> [attachment=886:stewart x ray.JPG][attachment=886:stewart x ray.JPG] guys just a quick update , was at the hospital today for a check up and they have taken my sling off , i've to start moving it , but not to lift anything just yet ( which i supose means no lifting bike from the garage lol )
> movement is very restricted just now but aim 2 touch back of my head over nxt week .
> 
> most other injurys al ok apart from hamstring which is still a bit tight and kidney area bit tender still
> ...



Stewart how come it still looks broken, did they not straighten it out for you when you first went in?


----------



## sleekitcollie (17 Sep 2010)

TechMech said:


> Stewart how come it still looks broken, did they not straighten it out for you when you first went in?



think that was the 1st x ray , they never straightened it just left to healas it was , if it was more displaced they would have pined it


----------

